# Winter hardy nut trees?



## JJuday (Apr 20, 2010)

Has anyone here planted winter hardy pecan or almond trees? If so, was it a sucess? I live in Norther Indiana and some maps list this region as zone 5 and others list it as zone 6. Either way most online sellers/nusery oufits claim that their trees can withstand up to -20 cold. I'm also interested in planting some carpathian walnut and butternut trees. Any advise would be appreciated. JJuday


----------



## S Mc (Apr 21, 2010)

Below is a quote from Floridata.com regarding pecan trees, Carya illionensis: "Hardiness: USDA Zones 5 - 9. There are cultivars developed specifically for zone 5 that can produce ripe nuts as far north as Ontario, and cultivars for the deep south that require 9 months to mature a crop."

And, as with any tree, it is imperative you know where the seed stock originates from as it can/will be the difference between success and failure.

We are in a zone 4/5 area and there are many butternut trees, Juglans cinerea. However, you are within their native range and there is a virulent canker that is, allegedly, wiping them out in native areas. So that may not be the best choice for long term success.

I do not have any experience with the Carpathian walnut, a hybrid of Juglans nigra (black walnut) and J. regia (English walnut), but would suspect a better winter hardiness than the English. 

The bottom line here is check for seed stock origin. Ask specifically where they are from, don't just settle for a generic "Oh, yeah, they'll do fine."

Sylvia


----------



## JJuday (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Even though I am in the native range I have never laid eyes on a Pecan tree around here. I have seen some in south central Ill. and IN, but not this far north. That's not to say that if I planted one it wouldn't grow, but no natural ones are around us. Which could be a great thing espically if there is a blight then there would be less likelyhood of catching something. Good points to ponder on, thanks again, JJuday.


----------

